# USB Internet connection



## bishop_raven1989 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hello,I've been trying to get this to work on my own but just can't figure it out so I thought I'd ask the freebsd forums for help. Heres my problem out of all the computer I have throughout my house I only have one that has freebsd 8.0 on it and the only possible way to get online is through a usb cable since all other direct connections have been spoken for,so how does freebsd use usb to connect to the net? Whenever I plug the usb cable in all it says is: ugen 0.3 <2Wire Inc> at usbus0


----------



## Beastie (Aug 21, 2010)

These modems require device drivers for the USB to work. And these drivers are usually (read always) only available for Windows (not even all versions). If the modem has an additional Ethernet plug, use it. Otherwise, I think you are out of luck.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 21, 2010)

cdce(4) works for some devices.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 21, 2010)

2Wire? Look like a USB xDSL modem. What is the exact brand and model of the modem?


----------



## SlackerNReckless (Aug 26, 2010)

bishop... I asked the same thing here

After trying everything I did like Beastie said above... Now I'm using the Ethernet plug of my USB Cable Modem.


----------



## Beastie (Aug 26, 2010)

Unfortunately, some modems only have USB plugs. Let us hope bishop's is not one of these.


----------

